# Grand Pacific Palisades, Carlsbad CA



## etal (Apr 6, 2009)

Does anyone own here?  Went to a presentation, which was better than ones I went to in past.  They actually did what they said they would do.

I'm wondering about true cost of ownership.  I don't want to buy in and find that I'll be 'nickled and dimed' later.

COMPARISON:
Lagonita Lodge, Big Bear Lake, CA
---------------------------------
(1) Paid off.  
(2) Own 2bd/2ba annual floating week, Prime Season Winter/Summer.
(3) Annual maintenance fee is under $500 per year.
(4) Property tax is under $50 per year.
(5) NO fee to reserve time (although hard to get what I want at times)
(6) $200 security deposit (cash or credit card) upon check in (to secure against charges due upon check out for things like videos not returned, rentals, certain for paid programs like 3rd party vendors, meal gatherings, activities chosen to use, etc.).  Money is returned upon check out if all debts are satisfied or never incurred.
(7) Have tried to rent on my own without much success.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 6, 2009)

I own a 1BR EOY/odd fixed week at GPP.  I don't feel 'nickled and dimed' - but dues are much higher than your Lagonita Lodge.  I'm paying ~$420 each year for my 1BR EOY with property taxes included.


----------



## etal (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. 

Did you get Ocean or Park view?  I bought a 2bd Park view just this last weekend, and this point system takes a bit to digest.  I was concerned about having to pay to reserve time on something I have to pay for every year anyway.  I thought that would have been part of the maintenance fee.  That was not included in the presentation.

I was told that they have a department that can be used to rent out my time.  They charge a 40% commission fee and are only paid if they can get it rented out.  So for the nightly rate they charge, if successful, would pay for annual mte fee a few times over.  So I'm looking at once it's paid off, I should be able to have it pay for itself and prevent any expense out of my own pocket.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 6, 2009)

I own a Park View ... but have only stayed in Ocean View rooms (2BR or 3BR units) booked through Exchanges or Bonus Time.  My ownership is a fixed week and is not in a points system.   (Does yours, perhaps, participate in the Hilton Vacation Club points system?)

Edited to add:  Sounds like you made your purchase during the presentation?  You may want to check resale prices and make a quick evaluation while you are still in your recision period.  A purchase through resale would be much less expensive (click here for recent 2BR sale, ~$1340 total with closing/transfer costs) -- but may not offer you all the features you've purchased through the developer.  Do take a few hours to consider how you intend to use the new purchase and if your needs require the advantages of buying from the developer vs buying through the secondary market.

Edited a second time:  I just noticed your post is in the Hilton forum ... so I think that answers my query above.  Sorry!  Apples/Oranges ... my week is outside the Hilton points system.  Now hoping HGVC experts join in ...


----------



## DEROS (Apr 7, 2009)

Rhonda,

Did you buy resale?  If you did, is it true you can not buy into HGV Club?  A while back there was a discussion about GPP and HGVC.  It was commented that only the original owner will have access to HGVC.  Resale owners will only have trading within GP system.

Deros


----------



## JonathanIT (Apr 7, 2009)

DEROS said:


> Did you buy resale?  If you did, is it true you can not buy into HGV Club?


From the following line in her post, it appears as though the answer is yes to both:


rhonda said:


> my week is outside the Hilton points system.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 7, 2009)

DEROS said:


> Rhonda,
> 
> Did you buy resale?  If you did, is it true you can not buy into HGV Club?  A while back there was a discussion about GPP and HGVC.  It was commented that only the original owner will have access to HGVC.  Resale owners will only have trading within GP system.
> 
> Deros


No, our EOY was a developer purchase back in 2001, _long before_ HGVC was part of the picture.  We have never regretted owning GPP, even though it was a developer purchase.  It proves to be a very handy tool in our "portfolio": day use; defeating RCI's 1-in-4 for the entire GPR block; providing owner benefits on each week I trade into GPP from other timeshare; great trades; bonus weeks for each deposit; location near Legoland; etc.

While I knew Marbrisa was Hilton affiliated -- I didn't realize, until this thread, that one could buy GPP as HGVC. We attended an "owner's update" less than a year ago in order to get the upgrade to ocean view on an inbound exchange week.  At that time they were pushing Marbrisa and we were told that HGVC would not transfer through resale. (Take that for what its worth .) No mention of GPP/HGVC.

My apologies, I saw the OP's thread title and question -- but completely missed the HGVC context.


----------



## JonathanIT (Apr 7, 2009)

Ok, I was totally confused by this thread as well... I was thinking it was about the Marbrisa.  I didn't even know that HGVC was even selling Palisades.  When I went on a tour in '07, it was just for Marbrisa.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 7, 2009)

JonathanIT said:


> Ok, I was totally confused by this thread as well... I was thinking it was about the Marbrisa.  I didn't even know that HGVC was even selling Palisades.  When I went on a tour in '07, it was just for Marbrisa.



You are correct.

For some reason this is a question about GPP, which is not affiliated with HGVC, whereas GPP Marbrisa, (same general resort location as GPP) is dual affiliated HGVC & Grand Pacific Resorts..


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 7, 2009)

ricoba said:


> For some reason this is a question about GPP, which is not affiliated with HGVC, whereas GPP Marbrisa, (same general resort location as GPP) is dual affiliated HGVC & Grand Pacific Resorts..


After a year or so of Grand Pacific Resorts selling and being affiliated with HGVC at their GPP Marbrisa resort, in 2008 they also started some limited affiliation with Grand Pacific Palisades.

The HGVC lists both on their website.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 7, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> After a year or so of Grand Pacific Resorts selling and being affiliated with HGVC at their GPP Marbrisa resort, in 2008 they also started some limited affiliation with Grand Pacific Palisades.
> 
> The HGVC lists both on their website.



Plus they list Seapoint somewhere too!

I admit I have no idea what the HGVC/Grand Pacific Resorts relationship is!!!   

Instead of all this affiliation "c*rp", why doesn't HGVC simply buy out Grand Pacific and/or Club Intrawest, and make them all HGVC??  

Isn't that how Hilton got into the timeshare racket from and where they acquired Kim Krieger?  Didn't Hilton buy a club called Grand Vacations and turn it into HGVC?


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 7, 2009)

ricoba said:


> Didn't Hilton buy a club called Grand Vacations and turn it into HGVC?



Kind'a. The Mariner Group, which developed the SW-Florida affiliates, says it was a partnership with Hilton which created HGVC - http://www.themarinergroup.com/vacation-ownership.asp
"In 1992, Mariner entered into a joint venture with Hilton Hotels Corporation to establish a national Hilton-branded 'system' of high quality vacation ownership resorts [the Hilton Grand Vacations Company] and to initiate an innovative club membership program called Hilton Grand Vacations Club for timeshare owners to provide exclusive exchange and reservation services... Two new projects were developed by the joint venture during the first three years:

-- Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the Flamingo [1994]
-- Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Seaworld [1995]

In late 1995, the company sold its partnership interest ['Grand Vacations'] to Hilton in order to be able to resume its smaller, more 'boutique' type of projects..."


----------



## ricoba (Apr 7, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> Kind'a.  The Mariner Group, which developed the SW-Florida affiliates, says it was a partnership with Hilton which created HGVC --http://www.themarinergroup.com/vacation-ownership.asp
> "In 1992, Mariner entered into a joint venture with Hilton Hotels Corporation to establish a national Hilton-branded 'system' of high quality vacation ownership resorts [the Hilton Grand Vacations Company] and to initiate an innovative club membership program called Hilton Grand Vacations Club for timeshare owners to provide exclusive exchange and reservation services... Two new projects were developed by the joint venture during the first three years:
> 
> -- Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the Flamingo [1994]
> ...



Thank you for the history.  I knew someone here would know the details.


----------



## JonathanIT (Apr 8, 2009)

ricoba said:


> Instead of all this affiliation "c*rp", why doesn't HGVC simply buy out Grand Pacific and/or *Club Intrawest*, and make them all HGVC??


I would LOVE it if HGVC bought Intrawest!! That would be awesome if Intrawest properties became HGVC.  I love what they have and would love to be able to book them through the HGVC website (instead of just Whistler/Tremblant/Palm Desert/Sandestin and over the phone).


----------



## DEROS (Apr 8, 2009)

*My mistake*

Sorry everybody.  I misread the post and thought Rhonda was talking about GP Mar Brisa.

Deros


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 8, 2009)

DEROS said:


> Sorry everybody.  I misread the post and thought Rhonda was talking about GP Mar Brisa.



20 lashes with a wet noodle (the foam kind).   
Actually, doesn't seem like anyone noticed.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 25, 2009)

We visited GPP today and nosed around a bit on the HGVC relationship and options for current GPP owners.  Our take away:
"No, there is no _conversion_ offered for existing GPP owners to join HGVC."  (This matches notes I made during last year's HOA meeting ... now that I've found my notes.)
"No, HGVC does not transfer in _normal_ resale transactions."  However, it will transfer is the sale is conducted by GPR's sales staff (?).
"Yes, an upgrade path is available for existing GPP owners to join HGVC."  The path is essentially: buy a new ownership interest at GPP through HGVC and your existing ownership is simultaneously rolled into the program.  The details will vary owner to owner as your "original purchase price on record" is factored into the equation.  We were offered the "other half" of our EOY 1BR for $7000.  This would give us 4800 HGVC points _each_ year with an additional 4800 points in the _first_ year (developer points?).


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 26, 2009)

rhonda: How about other GPP resorts? We own at Carlsbad Inn -- do you know if that resort would have the same opportunity to get into Hilton thru an upgrade?


----------



## rhonda (Apr 26, 2009)

Cathy,

Marbrisa, GPP and Seapointe are listed on HGVC's Resort Directory for the Carlsbad area (link, click on California).  No other GRP resorts are listed, but it can't hurt to ask, I s'pose??  Send me a PM if you'd like contact info for the person who answered our questions this weekend at the Owner Expo.



Cathyb said:


> rhonda: How about other GPP resorts? We own at Carlsbad Inn -- do you know if that resort would have the same opportunity to get into Hilton thru an upgrade?


----------



## AZLatin5 (May 2, 2009)

I love Carlsbad Inn.  According to our rep Carlsbad Inn is not available with the HGVC stuff like Palisades, Seapoint and MarBrisa are


----------



## toontoy (May 2, 2009)

I have a question about this. I am currently an owner at las Vegas and Orlando. I would like to add California and like the options with the club. If i wanted to have the dual affiliation how would that work, and how do you purchase the California resorts in the HGVC affiliation. I would like to have them accessed to our account but am not completely sure how this works

Also what is the price for the weeks that are affiliated, do they carry a premium?

Nathan


----------



## AZLatin5 (May 2, 2009)

We have always worked with the same person at Grand Pacific Palisades.  You can call there 1-800-Palisades and ask for the VIP sales Dept.  I don't know if Marbrisa is the only one available to HGVC members or if all of them are.  I wasn't told that there was a "premium" but only certain units were included.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (May 19, 2009)

Owners at Seapointe or Palisades can upgrade their week by purchasing any point package at Marbrisa- can be as little as an EOY studio worth of points- and then their fixed week will also become point based in the Hilton system.

Owners at other GPP resorts get a discount on any purchase but cannot convert their fixed week into points.


----------



## PigsDad (May 19, 2009)

Carlsbadguy said:


> Owners at Seapointe or Palisades can upgrade their week by purchasing any point package at Marbrisa- can be as little as an EOY studio worth of points- and then their fixed week will also become point based in the Hilton system.
> 
> Owners at other GPP resorts get a discount on any purchase but cannot convert their fixed week into points.


That makes sense, as those are the only three GPP properties that HGVC owners can reserve using HGVC points (i.e. not going through RCI).

Thanks for the update!
Kurt


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Jul 8, 2009)

Grand Pacific Resorts recently changed their upgrading from Seapointe or Pacific Palisades weeks to HGVC points. You can now use your full equity in your Seapointe or Palisades week towards a new ownership in Marbrisa.


----------



## Pinky66 (Jul 31, 2009)

I am new to TUG and considering our first timeshare purchase.  I am confused by the thread - if I buy a floating week at Carlsbad Seapointe or Grand Pacific Palisades on the resale market, can I then join HGVC, or can I only join if I purchase through Grand Pacific Resorts?  Thanks.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 2, 2009)

Here is a word about it earlier in this thread: 





> We visited GPP today and nosed around a bit on the HGVC relationship and options for current GPP owners. Our take away:
> 
> * "No, there is no conversion offered for existing GPP owners to join HGVC." (This matches notes I made during last year's HOA meeting ... now that I've found my notes.)
> * "No, HGVC does not transfer in normal resale transactions." However, it will transfer is the sale is conducted by GPR's sales staff (?).
> * "Yes, an upgrade path is available for existing GPP owners to join HGVC." The path is essentially: buy a new ownership interest at GPP through HGVC and your existing ownership is simultaneously rolled into the program. The details will vary owner to owner as your "original purchase price on record" is factored into the equation. We were offered the "other half" of our EOY 1BR for $7000. This would give us 4800 HGVC points each year with an additional 4800 points in the first year (developer points?).


So you can buy GPR resale and get into HGVC but only by buying more GPR direct from GPR.

If you just bought a real HGVC resale, you'll get HGVC and can use points to go to GPR.  That IMHO, seem to be a better deal.


----------



## JohnnyO (Aug 29, 2009)

Grand Pacific Resorts has been (and is continuing to) selling HGVC points with deeds at Grand Pacific Palisades and Carlsbad Seapointe Resort since summer of 2008.  They are selling developer resales with the HGVC points and also converting existing ownership at GPP and CSR into HGVC point packages.

This is in addition to the HGVC Marbrisa new developer sales.


----------



## BlasR (Dec 15, 2009)

*Grand pacific resort week 33 2 bed*

Hello, only a question,

I hope some one can help.

how i can sale it, without paying a front?

I will sale it, for 1/2 of what i pay

Thank You

Blas


----------



## rhonda (Dec 15, 2009)

Blas,

Have you tried contacting the resort's own sales staff?  I'd think that a fixed summer week (your week 33) would be an attractive item for them to resell internally?

GPR Sales Contact: 

Debbie Drastrup
email: ddrastrup@grandpacificresorts.com
tel: 760-827-3291
toll free: 800-285-3515
fax: 760-827-3292

Good luck!


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Dec 15, 2009)

BlasR said:


> Hello, only a question,
> 
> I hope some one can help.
> 
> ...



Despite all attractiveness of this week, you will be lucky to get 10% of what you paid if you bought directly from the developer.


----------

